# Dish remote problems with SONY KDL-52XBR9



## Mossyo (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

New Sony TV arrived KDL52xbr9 and can not program my dish remote (6.3 IR UHF PRO grey with mostly blue buttons) I tried numerious codes and the ^ channel attempt a couple of time with no success! Any guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks
Mossyo


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The code for virtually all Sony TVs for Dish is 500. I would be amazed if that code didn't work.


----------



## acman (May 8, 2005)

Like Battlezone said 500 is the code for all Sony TV's. 
* Make sure TV is on
* Press the TV device button at top of remote until all others start to blink
* Enter 500 then the # key
* TV button will blink twice if done correctly
* Press the red TV power button
* Your TV will shut off 
* Your done! 
Good Luck.


----------

